# Pros/Cons of your species



## Seaglass (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello everyone ^.^ 
I thought it was an interesting Idea to make a thread to explain the pros/cons of your species. For example, although I only have fox drawings uploaded so far of my character, my character is actually a polymorph, meaning that I am always changing species but I, personally keep the same colors ^.^ Soo, the pros and cons of my species would be:

PROS:                                                                        CONS:
-I can change species whenever I want.                          - It will look wierd if i stay the same species for too long             
- It's kind of a unique "species" so far.                             - meaning that I'm alone XD
-I get to do a lot of art with all different animals.               - I have to be able to do art of all different animals, which I'm working on
-I can fit into any group.                                               - But I can't really, because I'm not *permanently* that species.
                                                                                 - and also, my name sounds really stupid on some animals (seaglass the camel  XP)

so yeah, anyone else have any pros/cons?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 2, 2011)

As a fox, my biggest disadvantage is the high likelihood of getting a heavily damaged anus from overuse.


----------



## Wobblegong (Oct 2, 2011)

Seaglass said:


> - It's kind of a unique "species" so far.


I'm pretty confident that if it's mentioned in the intro to the "Furs By Species" thread, it's not especially unique.

Pros:
-cartilaginous
-sharp, pointy teeth​Cons:
-no species support on FA
-may provoke disorderly conduct, fainting, and/or circulatory problems. Women nursing, pregnant, or who may become pregnant should consult their doctor.​


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, in all seriousness cons would be typicalness and the number of fox fursona's which makes me seen unimaginative. :L
Pros are it is what I choose and it fits me well. Popularity of the species doesn't really matter if you have a good backstory and distinctive marks though.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 2, 2011)

Is "polymorph" a species?


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 2, 2011)

Pros:

Awesome
Can walk around naked without being arrested
Can do awesome things
Cons:

Can't chew food properly


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 2, 2011)

Pros:

-Mouth perfectly suited for pouring in sushi
-Cute, beady eyes

Cons:

-Unable to wear shoes
-Not Rainbow Dash


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 2, 2011)

Pros: strong, sentient, sapient, essentially Medieval humans with furry skin, high sex drive means assured survival of species
Cons: Barbaric, prone to genocide, have cannibalistic tendencies, so, once again, like Medieval humans, except for the cannibalism (or maybe not)


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 2, 2011)

Pros :
- flying capabilities
- fire-breathing capabilities
- claws
- horns

Cons :
- don't actually exist
- hunted to extinction during the dark ages
- when you think about it dragons are massive clusterfucks of impossible biology

Then again, from what I've seen until now existing or being possible has never been a limitation for the people of this community, so I fucking win at everything ever :V


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 2, 2011)

Pros-
-Even though I'm an overused species, mine isn't 16 billion random colors or all this really overdone and crazy shit. It's simplistic gray and white, thus better representing the more human side of anthro which i like.
-Mine is a hybrid with a fennec, so there are some fox traits that I really like incorporated in my sona. Ears, for one thing. They just look good.

Cons
-Wolves are overused. Badly.
-I'm hybridized with the even more common species. Yay conformity -_-
-Wolves/foxes are notoriously gay(not that bad for me lol) and in shitloads of porn.
-For the most part, the species of wolf i use is endangered, however of least concern.
-The really *really* dumb furries are most commonly foxes and wolves, i am both.
-Fennec's are nocturnal, but gray wolves aren't, so in that consideration, a schedule in which I sleep from sonas P.O.V is muddled.


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 2, 2011)

Pros.
- Flight.
- Having better eyesight then most other species of bats.
- Echolocation.
- Damn fine hearing skills. 

Cons. 
- Endangered species.
- Often mistaken for a Brown Long-eared bat. 
- Slow flyer, compared to other bats.


----------



## Neuron (Oct 2, 2011)

Pros:
-So fluffeh!
-Better hearing and smelling (but it's also a con too)
-Can be fat and just be a cute dog
-Free food

Cons:
-Sniffin butt to get to know people
-Dogs can't eat chocolate :<
-Can be mistaken for a fox
-They expect me to eat on the floor


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 2, 2011)

Lacus said:


> -Dogs can't eat chocolate :<



Actually, they can. They just gotta not do it so much. For us, drinking just a bit of alcohol now and then actually has physical health benefits, but too much can cause damage. Chocolate is the same for dogs, but (maybe) without health benefits. It's just not bad for them at all unless they eat plenty. That's what I heard, anyway.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 2, 2011)

Pros: Cyborgs are badass.
Cons: Cyborgs don't have dicks.

That's pretty much it.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 2, 2011)

Pros:
-Can fly
-Really good senses (except taste)
-Extremely common as an IRL species, but largely uncommon in the fandom

Cons:
-Often considered stupid

That's about it.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 2, 2011)

Pros:

-Adorable
-Best animals ever

Cons:

-They are everywhere
-Sluts


----------



## Seas (Oct 2, 2011)

Pros:
  -Quadripedalism: being quite fast
  -Can breathe underwater as well as air
  -Resistant neural system
  -Being part of an alien civilization: having spaceships and cool stuff like that

Cons:
  -Quadripedalism: not very dextrous with hands
  -Not as tough as humans
  -Doesn't tolerate cold environments well

Also, in a meta/fandom sense: being an unique species is a pro and con too: many people find it interesting, but you can't associate yourself with others of the same species.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 2, 2011)

Pros:
- I don't have a fursona.
- Homo sapiens, baby.

Cons:
- I want one but fail at developing them.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 2, 2011)

Pros: 
-They are fuzzy. c:
-Just awesome in general.
Cons:
-Slightly over-used
-Some are sluts


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> As a fox, my biggest disadvantage is the high likelihood of getting a heavily damaged anus from overuse.


I lol'ed XD

I guess it's true though, but I have yet to see any yiffy artwork (thank god)

wait, polymorphs are mentioned in the species thread..? *runs to check*


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 2, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Pros:
> 
> -Adorable
> -Best animals ever
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 2, 2011)

Pros
-cardfox is kind of unique
-awesome at gambling
-easy to draw
-incredibly adorable
-lovely associations with literature
-I have a goddamn Bell

Cons
-not unique at all
-furries don't know shit about literature
-I am forever associated as a slut
-the card she's based on is "the poor man's card" 
-foxes are seriously overdone.


----------



## Ames (Oct 2, 2011)

Pros
-they are cool

Cons
-none


----------



## Aetius (Oct 2, 2011)

Pros: None

Cons: Everything


----------



## Telnac (Oct 2, 2011)

*Pros:*

Unlimited life span
Spaceflight / Flight
Self-Teleportation w/ nearly unlimited range
Cloaking Device
Bullet-Resistant Scales
Brain is connected to the Interstellar FTL Network, similar to the Internet but on a galactic scale.

*Cons:
*

Being 30' long, 10' high and weighing 11,000 pounds makes it hard to blend in at a party
Mating can be tricky, especially if one's partner is human
Doesn't exist in reality... yet!


----------



## Mentova (Oct 2, 2011)

Telnac said:


> *Cons:*
> 
> Mating can be tricky, especially if one's partner is human


Didn't have to include that part buddy. Did not need that image in my mind. :|


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 2, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Pros: None
> 
> Cons: Everything





> Species: North Korean


----------



## Telnac (Oct 2, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Didn't have to include that part buddy. Did not need that image in my mind. :|


Are you kidding?  Next to half the stuff posted on FA's main site, that's downright tame!


----------



## Aktosh (Oct 2, 2011)

Pros:
- I'm Puddy
- Puddy + Wolf = Awesomeness

Contras:
- It's going to be something different when I change my avatar again.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 2, 2011)

Telnac said:


> Are you kidding?  Next to half the stuff posted on FA's main site, that's downright tame!


No I'm not kidding, and this isn't FA's main site sir.


----------



## Lunar (Oct 2, 2011)

PROS: Let's face it, cows are downright adorable.  And they have such a gentle disposition.  You'll never find a sweeter animal anywhere.
CONS: Cows are used for meat rather than companionship, like most other species.  They're also considered dumb.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 2, 2011)

Mentova said:


> No I'm not kidding, and this isn't FA's main site sir.


Well, I'm sorry you find the concept of a sexually active non-human robot so offensive.  I still don't see why, though.  It's not like I went into much in the way of detail.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 2, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Didn't have to include that part buddy. Did not need that image in my mind. :|



You mean that image of some hot dragon/human lovin'?

O bby


----------



## Aktosh (Oct 2, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> They're also considered dumb.



Cows aren't dumb?! I.. I can't believe it!


----------



## Lunar (Oct 2, 2011)

Aktosh said:


> Cows aren't dumb?! I.. I can't believe it!


Ow.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 2, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> PROS: Let's face it, cows are downright adorable.  And they have such a gentle disposition.  You'll never find a sweeter animal anywhere.
> CONS: Cows are used for meat rather than companionship, like most other species.  They're also considered dumb.



My mum loves cows too. Has a damn obsession about the things. Always says that if she could she's keep one as a pet. I just don't care much about them.


----------



## Aktosh (Oct 2, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> Ow.



Hm?


----------



## Mentova (Oct 2, 2011)

Telnac said:


> Well, I'm sorry you find the concept of a sexually active non-human robot so offensive.  I still don't see why, though.  It's not like I went into much in the way of detail.


I'm sorry but some of us don't want to hear about robot fuc- I mean "mating", especially in a thread that has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Aktosh (Oct 2, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I'm sorry but some of us don't want to hear about robot fuc- I mean "mating", especially in a thread that has nothing to do with it.



Chill man.. It's not a big deal.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 2, 2011)

Pros: Can shoot lighting, fire, and ice at people. Very OP. :V

Cons: susceptible to demonic possession and Templar brutality. Squishy...very squishy.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 2, 2011)

Pros:
- Good at doing taxes
- Able to slam dunk on Kobe Bryant
- Not featured in any major campaign ads
- Supports the economy of Madagascar
- Can be distilled into useable fuels for energy production
- High endurance (fatigue) limit

Cons:
- Lacking in the ability to swim long distances
- Often susceptible to death
- Able to drive
- Always bilingual
- Low thermal resistivity
- Prone to creep
- Non-uniform density
- Does not possess an appreciation for others


----------



## Askari_Nari (Oct 2, 2011)

This thread can be pretty confusing when people don't list what their species is =/ Now I have to figure out what animals is good at taxes and bilingual.

Species: Penguin

Pros: - Everyone with a soul loves Penguins.
 - Isn't commonly eaten by humans
 - The natural habitats are in extreme locations, meaning less human interference.
 - No penis, so no yiffy images (at least that I know of).
 - No monogamy.

Cons: - A flightless bird.
 - Popular in zoos.


----------



## Charrio (Oct 2, 2011)

Being a Cartoon mouse, 

Pros: 
Small and can hide easily
Don't eat much
Can drop anvils at the snap of my fingers
Immortal 
Can be redrawn in any sort of style to fit a gag or scene. 
Stretchy 
Can be fully healed by stepping off camera. 

Cons:
Cartoon Cats
Being small
Sensitive viewers who talk to TV Censors 
Being placed it weird situations at the creators whim
Never being taken serious being a cartoon.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 2, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Pros: Cyborgs are badass.
> Cons: *Cyborgs don't have dicks.*
> 
> That's pretty much it.



Hey, Mentova... why no TMI on this?


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 2, 2011)

Askari_Nari said:


> This thread can be pretty confusing when people don't list what their species is =/ Now I have to figure out what animals is good at taxes and bilingual.
> 
> Species: Penguin
> 
> ...



Watch out. I'm not 100% but I think an user called Sollux will want to punch you ... just saying. *shifty eyes*


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 2, 2011)

Pros:
-Coolest creature on the planet.
-We like to howl each night.
-Usually take attractive women in red hoods as girlfriends
-Did not invent/ use/ believe in toupees to cover baldness, nuclear weapons, interventionist politics, televangelists, or that $2.99 is actually cheaper than $3.
Cons: 
-Horrible basketball team in Minnesota with same name not our fault.
-Needs protection against Alaskan hunters.
-Unfortunate tendency to be vilified in children's stories


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 2, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> -Unfortunate tendency to be vilified in children's stories



Stop molesting children and you will not have that problem. :V


----------



## eversleep (Oct 2, 2011)

Pros:
-Really long tongue!
-Not overused 
-Cute in their own way
-Big fluffy tails
-Ant or termite infestations are never a problem
Cons:
-Endangered
-Awkward long snout
-Weird feet, so they walk weird


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 2, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Pros:
> -Really long tongue!
> -Not overused
> -Cute in their own way
> ...



-And really long nose turns embarrassing habit of nose-picking into something that involves entire arm


----------



## Deo (Oct 2, 2011)

Seaglass said:


> fox
> polymorph





Seaglass said:


> - It's kind of a unique "species" so far.                             - meaning that I'm alone XD



HA HA HAH HAHAHAHA HAAAAAAAA
Unique fox shapeshifter. Oh god, this is too cute. Oh newbie._ Oh! _HA HA HA!!!!



*Species: Tasmanian devil*




*Pros: *
ugly-cute
bite of doom
eye spots
*Cons:*
Contagious cancer
stubby legs
almost no marking variation between individuals - every naturally colored tassie 'sona looks exactly the same.
fatfat heads
large bald patches (muzzle, on the feet, butt, tail, etc)
make the most horrendous god-awful screaming noises


----------



## ryanleblanc (Oct 2, 2011)

Guys, I know almost all threads in The Den suck ass, but this one is actually "okay," we don't need to be this harsh with the thread ratings.

I would contribute to this thread but alas I have no fursona.

I'm going to raise the rating a bit.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 2, 2011)

Who pays attention to ratings?

Also...Tazzy tigers, since I have 2

Pros
fucking adorable
stripes
cool animal
nightmare jaw

con
extinct
furries ruin everything
Nightmare jaws for vore


----------



## ryanleblanc (Oct 2, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Who pays attention to ratings?



People who like knowing a thread is crap beforehand and then being confirmed that it is crap upon closer inspection. Plus the forums has a ratings thing so why not use it properly? :l


----------



## Onnes (Oct 2, 2011)

This would be so much more interesting if my species was a spotted as opposed to striped hyena, thanks to the spotted's unusual sexual characteristics and social hierarchy.

Pros:
It's a feliform that looks and acts like a canid.
Bone-crushing teeth
Crazy mane of hair along the back.

Cons:
Nocturnal
Scavenger
Smells like death


----------



## CerbrusNL (Oct 2, 2011)

Ratings are overrated.

Pros:
Wolf/Canid (fezzes Wolves are cool.)
Rare,
Not a sparkledog.

Cons: 
Wolf/Canid (Overused)
*Ponders*... dunno.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Oct 2, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Ratings are overrated.



Lmao, indeed. Anyway, I'm off to look up the traits of my favourite species of dog so that i may contriboot. I may not have a fursona but I do have a favourite species of dog, and that's a start.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Oct 2, 2011)

*Carolina Dog:*

*Pros-* 
Adorable
        Ancient, rare breed
        Known as the American Dingo
        Clean by nature
        Bonds closely with it's pack
        Energetic

*Cons-* 
Not entirely domesticated
         A bit weary of strangers
         Headstrong and independent

That's about all I can find. So yeah, OH AND DID I MENTION THE PUPPIES!!!


----------



## Vega (Oct 2, 2011)

Pros/cons of being a wolf!




*PROS:*
  Beautiful fur
Lean
Big "Equipment" *cough*

*CONS:
*Shedding
Color Blind


----------



## ryanleblanc (Oct 2, 2011)

Vega said:


> Big "Equipment" *cough*



Yep you'd need some pretty big heavy duty harness equipment to replace one of your sledding huskies with a wolf! 

Hehe, tongue in cheek remark successfully averted.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 2, 2011)

Vega said:


> Big "Equipment" *cough*



I think you've been spending too much time on FA.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Oct 2, 2011)

Pros-
Strong 
Beautiful

Cons-
Endangered


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 2, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Watch out. I'm not 100% but I think an user called Sollux will want to punch you ... just saying. *shifty eyes*



Elsewhere.

Sollux: "I don't know why... but I feel like punching somebody."


----------



## ryanleblanc (Oct 2, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Elsewhere.
> 
> Sollux: "I don't know why... but I feel like punching somebody."



Is that supposed to be a pro? Or did you post in the wrong thread?


----------



## Vega (Oct 2, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I think you've been spending too much time on FA.



I probably am.


----------



## morphology (Oct 2, 2011)

Deo said:


> *Cons:*
> *Contagious cancer*
> stubby legs
> almost no marking variation between individuals - every naturally colored tassie 'sona looks exactly the same.
> ...



Contagious cancer? D: Poor Tassie devils.  I didn't even know there were varieties of cancer that were contagious.

*Tarantula Hawk:*
Pros-
Second most powerful sting in the world
Highly social
Omnivorous
Exoskeleton
Pretty coloration (blue body with orange/red wings)

Cons-
Limited size due to square-cube law and limited atmospheric oxygen
Lives in mounds on the ground where hive can be stepped on
Tons of poser bugs (Mullerian mimics) pretending to be you so they don't get eaten
_Babies hatch out of tarantulas Alien-style_


----------



## Mentova (Oct 2, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Hey, Mentova... why no TMI on this?


Cause I didn't see that.

TMI brah.


----------



## Spatel (Oct 2, 2011)

*Lizards*

pros:
-cold blooded animals need a lot less energy
-can go weeks without water
-females lay eggs, so they don't have to carry the little fucktards around for 9 months
-no hair, so don't have to shave
-internal genitalia baby. kick that shit all day long it don't matter!
-it's more original than being some fox/wolf copycat

cons:
-all lizards look the same
-can't live in cold weather
-????


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 2, 2011)

Deo said:


> HA HA HAH HAHAHAHA HAAAAAAAAUnique fox shapeshifter. Oh god, this is too cute. Oh newbie._ Oh! _HA HA HA!!!!*Species: Tasmanian devil*
> 
> 
> 
> *Pros: *ugly-cutebite of doomeye spots*Cons:*Contagious cancerstubby legsalmost no marking variation between individuals - every naturally colored tassie 'sona looks exactly the same.fatfat headslarge bald patches (muzzle, on the feet, butt, tail, etc)make the most horrendous god-awful screaming noises


 nuuuu y u misunderstand meh?! XD just kidding. what I meant to say is that I  am a  shapeshifter, I have no particular species, hence polymorph. Even a total noob like me knows that shapeshifting foxes are so overproduced that they can be related to the amount of fat kids in america XD Just... all of my pics happen to have me in a fox form right  now, lol.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 2, 2011)

Seaglass said:


> nuuuu y u misunderstand meh?! XD just kidding. what I meant to say is that I  am a  shapeshifter, I have no particular species, hence polymorph. Even a total noob like me knows that shapeshifting foxes are so overproduced that they can be related to the amount of fat kids in america XD Just... all of my pics happen to have me in a fox form right  now, lol.



You're about as original as I am my friend.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 2, 2011)

Clayton
Pros:
Wolves are cool
Wolves are big

Cons:
Wolves are chicken shits
Wolves are misunderstood by wolfaboos, they are not "loners". They are not fighters, either.

My dog characters
Pros:
Dogs are cool
Dogs are awesome pets

Cons:
Dogs are dirty
Dogs are incredibly clumsy

My cat character
Pros:
Oriental cats are the fucking best
Cats are the best and are also snuggly and soft

Cons:
Sometimes cats walk around with shit and litter on their feet



Vega said:


> Pros/cons of being a wolf!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Back when I used to hang out on Lulz, people would post pics of animal dicks all the time
No, wolf dicks are not big
Sorry to burst your bubble


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 3, 2011)

Hurr sergals.
Pros
-Internet rape and vore machines
-intelligent
-thumbs!
-tall

Cons
-I hate how being a sergal sometimes associates me with vore and rape, i don't find them interesting, but i do like to joke about them though
-


----------



## Takun (Oct 3, 2011)

pro: adorable curly tail
con: adorable _curly_ tail


----------



## Brazen (Oct 3, 2011)

Pros:
-Makeup
-Brilliant sense of humor
-Best criminal mastermind in Gotham

Cons:
-Always stopped by Batman


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2011)

Brazen said:


> Pros:
> -Makeup
> -Brilliant sense of humor
> -Best criminal mastermind in Gotham
> ...




Don't forget fashionable!


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 3, 2011)

Takun said:


> pro: adorable curly tail
> con: adorable _curly_ tail


shibas are also the species of lame people
examples
you
shins
uhhhhh wannabeshiba
lame lame lame lame!


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 3, 2011)

Purple

Pros
- A brilliant colour
- The best possible camo at night
- A royal colour, it used to be the most expensive to make
- Is the colour of the 10-point Snooker Plus ball

Cons
- In Japan, purple is the colour of DEATH


----------



## Deo (Oct 3, 2011)

morphology said:


> Contagious cancer? D: Poor Tassie devils.  I didn't even know there were varieties of cancer that were contagious.


It is as far as science knows the only contagious cancer spread through skin to skin contact and not from a virus or such. All the cells of the cancer have the same DNA of one devil and that DNA doesn't match the host devils that the cancer infects, so it is the cells themselves that are contagious and the implications of such existing horrifies scientists. Also it's making tassies rapidly extinct. It's expected that in the next four years they'll be extinct in the wild. But nobody cares because they are little known and kinda fugly. We'd much rather save tigers and pandas.


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 3, 2011)

Deo said:


> It is as far as science knows the only contagious cancer spread through skin to skin contact and not from a virus or such. All the cells of the cancer have the same DNA of one devil and that DNA doesn't match the host devils that the cancer infects, so it is the cells themselves that are contagious and the implications of such existing horrifies scientists. Also it's making tassies rapidly extinct. It's expected that in the next four years they'll be extinct in the wild. But nobody cares because they are little known and kinda fugly. We'd much rather save tigers and pandas.


 jeez, I've never heard about that, that's quite sad :[ will they still be alive in captivity, or will they be gone altogether? Oh, and clayton, you possibly have the most freaky avatar I've ever seen XP


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 3, 2011)

Deo said:


> It is as far as science knows the only contagious cancer spread through skin to skin contact and not from a virus or such. All the cells of the cancer have the same DNA of one devil and that DNA doesn't match the host devils that the cancer infects, so it is the cells themselves that are contagious and the implications of such existing horrifies scientists. Also it's making tassies rapidly extinct. It's expected that in the next four years they'll be extinct in the wild. But nobody cares because they are little known and kinda fugly. We'd much rather save tigers and pandas.



I want all pandas to burn in a fire. Seriously, fuck those sad fat lumps of bamboo. But Tasmanian Devils are pretty fugly. Can I only save one of the two ? A cornelian dilemma indeed ...


----------



## Rotsala (Oct 3, 2011)

Deo said:


>



Fuck.


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 3, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I want all pandas to burn in a fire. Seriously, fuck those sad fat lumps of bamboo. But Tasmanian Devils are pretty fugly. Can I only save one of the two ? A cornelian dilemma indeed ...


Indeed. But I'd go for the tazzies, compared to the.. other option *shivers*
List of overrated endangered animals:

- those goddarn polar bears
-panda bears
- cute little baby seals (bleh)
- Pretty much anything else sickeningly cute.

it really annoys the heck out of me when you see that thylacines have all gone extinct, but everyone is throwing themselves through hoops to save polar bears -.-


----------



## Attaman (Oct 3, 2011)

How could you list overrated endangered animals and not put "Wolves" down? It's like a list of bad games without ET on it.

Anyways, maybe as a Con we haven't been able to beat Nile Crocodiles and a few other species in average life span potential yet? In time, oh yes, in time...


----------



## BouncyOtter (Oct 3, 2011)

Pros:

1) highly social
2) excellent swimmers
3)adorable

Cons:


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 3, 2011)

Skunk:

Pros: 
-Fluffy
-Guaranteed to have plenty of personal space
-Built-in self-defense

Cons:
-Really bad eyesight
-Not exactly the height of physical ability
-Heavy black coat
-Foul smell


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 3, 2011)

Attaman said:


> How could you list overrated endangered animals and not put "Wolves" down? It's like a list of bad games without ET on it.
> 
> Anyways, maybe as a Con we haven't been able to beat Nile Crocodiles and a few other species in average life span potential yet? In time, oh yes, in time...


Trust me, I was about to put wolves AND tigers down, but I know there are a few of each species out there and didn't want to offend anyone, 'specially because they don't seem like wolfaboos, XD. But yes, definately, thanks for calling me out on it


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 3, 2011)

Meh, wolves are ok as animals, they were just overdone tastelessly by the community.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 3, 2011)

Seaglass said:


> it really annoys the heck out of me when you see that thylacines have all gone extinct, but everyone is throwing themselves through hoops to save polar bears -.-


Hey, polar bears are rocking animals. Also, when you work to protect the habitat of one particular animal, you work to protect the habitat of every other animal that lives in the area. Sometimes it's almost necessary to have a particular charismatic icon animal, because unfortunately Joe Shmoe isn't going to care about Obscure Endangered Shrew #67. (Although that hasn't proven very helpful for the Tasmanian Devil, and the amount of money spent on panda breeding programs is obscene.) 

Also thylacines were declared extinct in the wild in like, 1930.  Trying to save polar bears (or any animal really) in 2011 isn't going to have a whole lot of impact on that.


----------



## Rotsala (Oct 3, 2011)

Pros of being a dragon
+ FYIAD

Cons of being a dragon
+ You will forever pale in comparison to Sean Connery.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 3, 2011)

PROS:

Cool

CONS:

Every furry and their sex slave is a wolf.


----------



## israfur (Oct 3, 2011)

Pro: Godliness Godhood on Godly levels.
Con: God of a dead religion. :c


----------



## JesseR92 (Oct 3, 2011)

Pros:

Can fly
Awesome in everywhere

Cons:

Lack of hands is awkward


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 4, 2011)

JesseR92 said:


> Pros:
> 
> Can fly
> Awesome in everywhere
> ...



Who needs hands when you have TALONS.


----------



## sindal (Oct 4, 2011)

Um

Pros:
We can meow
We're considered beautiful animals by alotta people
Fwuffy tails
Spotties
More Unique in the fandom that 'other' species

Cons:
IRL endangered
Doubt of exsistance by some (I'm not joking, I knew someone who wouldn't belive they were real, I nearly lost it)
Cat naps prevent world domination


----------



## Billythe44th (Oct 4, 2011)

The Snowshoe Hare, a.k.a. Varying Hare?

Pros: Coat provides natural protection from Yukon winters, excellent camouflage, eyes that drill cute little holes into your soul

Cons: Cannon fodder, is preyed upon by things like weasels. Nothing more embarrassing than being killed by a weasel.


----------



## w33muz (Oct 4, 2011)

Drake

Pro's
- Claws would be pretty good to have I guess, useful weapon
- Scales provide exceptional armour whilst being lightweight and flexible
- Wings provide flight and a makeshift shield
- Drakes are F'ing cool!

Cons
- Not exactly inconspicuous
- Trouble finding decent leather jackets :/


----------



## Takun (Oct 4, 2011)

Clayton said:


> shibas are also the species of lame people
> examples
> you
> shins
> ...


uh, WRONG >:c


----------



## soundfox (Oct 4, 2011)

Shibas are husky wannabes and losers.

I KEED I KEED!

I love shibas, but once again as for me being a fox, I am one in a million of sluts. I am high risk for never ever being the 'guy' more than five times in my life.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 4, 2011)

Takun said:


> uh, WRONG >:c


prove me wrong! every shiba inu I know is lluhhh...*gasp*
aymmmeeeee


----------



## Qoph (Oct 4, 2011)

Pro - warm fur coat
Con - tiny stub tail makes buying tails IRL pointless


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 4, 2011)

Billythe44th said:


> The Snowshoe Hare, a.k.a. Varying Hare?
> 
> Pros: Coat provides natural protection from Yukon winters, excellent camouflage, eyes that drill cute little holes into your soul
> 
> Cons: Cannon fodder, is preyed upon by things like weasels. *Nothing more embarrassing than being killed by a weasel.*



[Citation Needed]

I can think of far more embarrassing things to be killed by...


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Oct 5, 2011)

Pros:

Excessively cute
Bird related
Feathers
Can transport anthro furries
Sitting near anthro furries will presumably at least make them feel safer 
Reasonably fast
Caring/protective of hatchlings

Cons:
Mistaken for killing machine
Stubby arms


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 5, 2011)

Takun said:


> uh, WRONG >:c


 Shibas are ftw in my mind. They are one of the only 2-3 dog breeds that I would adopt without batting an eye, the other being basenji's ^.^ They just have great personalities, shibas. Smart, and they don't bark too much. I make it a point to go to the nail salon with the shiba inu in it XD oh, and  Qoph, all is not lost! lynx tails are some of the easiest to make and they look really nice. The first tail I made was a lynx tail, and it's the best looking out of 3. It was nice and easy too, I just got a sheet of fur like an inch thick at michaels and a teal marker, and used hot glue. Brushed it alot, and it looked airbrushed and fluffy :3 Again, I love lynxes ^.^


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 5, 2011)

A definite con of being a kangaroo is how many times I've been groped by people reaching for a pouch. D:<


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 5, 2011)

Seaglass said:


> Shibas are ftw in my mind. They are one of the only 2-3 dog breeds that I would adopt without batting an eye, the other being basenji's ^.^ They just have great personalities, shibas. Smart, and they don't bark too much. I make it a point to go to the nail salon with the shiba inu in it XD oh, and  Qoph, all is not lost! lynx tails are some of the easiest to make and they look really nice. The first tail I made was a lynx tail, and it's the best looking out of 3. It was nice and easy too, I just got a sheet of fur like an inch thick at michaels and a teal marker, and used hot glue. Brushed it alot, and it looked airbrushed and fluffy :3 Again, I love lynxes ^.^


Shibas also have terrible taste in music but that can't be helped
_Oh well_


----------



## Maddibon (Oct 6, 2011)

I dont have one yet, actually, I want it to be perfect and just right for me. I want to be an octopus because.......they're fucking awesome :I 
But I also like suiting, and I like CUTE suits. An octopus wouldn't be too cute.


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 9, 2011)

An octopus is very original !  I'd love to see an octopus fursona. kudos to you


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 9, 2011)

Maddibon said:


> I dont have one yet, actually, I want it to be perfect and just right for me. I want to be an octopus because.......they're fucking awesome :I
> But I also like suiting, and I like CUTE suits. An octopus wouldn't be too cute.


Your suit doesn't have to be your fursona. Take Deo: She's got a tasmanian devil that reflects her 'sona, but also a werewolf suit that, s'far as I can tell, is just a random character of hers. 

Alternatively, you could make two fursonas--an octopus, and some other species that's more suit-friendly.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 9, 2011)

*Species: Bat-Cat

Pros:*
- flight
- claws
- pointy teeth
- carnivore
- cute
- good eyesight in the dark
- good hearing

*Cons:*
- does not exist
- wings can become obtrusive
- can't fit into or through tiny spaces like a regular cat can, because of wings
- sensitive hearing


----------



## Ames (Oct 9, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> *Cons:*
> - does not exist



Arguably the most depressing downside possible.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 9, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> - when you think about it dragons are massive clusterfucks of impossible biology








Uh no, aliens dude.

Pros:
Big cheeks to store food
Small and cute
Adorable.

Cons:
Just few not so good stereotypes.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 9, 2011)

Pros:
easy to draw
not overly complicated (i'm not a dragon/fox/armadillo hybrid with 4 arms and has 5 tails)
Makes a ton of noise
Are considered tricksters

cons: 
Is really closely related to a wolf...so unimaginative
You probably couldn't pick mine out from every other coyote
is often hunted for pelt
easy to draw (if something is easy you can't really improve right?)
annoying


----------



## QuickSticks45 (Oct 10, 2011)

Pros:
Simple
Bend light into anything needed 
Can be used for travel, from just turning into light or riding rainbows
Nice Shoes

Cons:
Red Fox is SO common 
Tail gets in the way
No pupils
Rainbows burn feet 
Nothing special in appearance


----------



## Shadowwolf (Oct 10, 2011)

Pros:
People think of deer as graceful, pretty, little things that bound and leap and sigh about as innocent young maidens might.

Cons: 
THEY ARE ACTUALLY DUMB AS SHIT AND WILL STOMP YOU SENSELESS IF YOU SCARE THEM BAD ENOUGH.


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 10, 2011)

Shadowwolf said:


> Pros:
> People think of deer as graceful, pretty, little things that bound and leap and sigh about as innocent young maidens might.
> 
> Cons:
> THEY ARE ACTUALLY DUMB AS SHIT AND WILL STOMP YOU SENSELESS IF YOU SCARE THEM BAD ENOUGH.


ROFL XD. My grandparent's had a deer jump through their car. it jumped through the passenger side window and out again through the driver's window while my 70 or so year old grandparents were in there DRIVING, xD


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Seaglass said:


> ROFL XD. My grandparent's had a deer jump through their car. it jumped through the passenger side window and out again through the driver's window while my 70 or so year old grandparents were in there DRIVING, xD


I can only imagine that deer was put up to it by his friends.


----------



## Antonia (Oct 10, 2011)

Pros:
-Nearly impenetrable natural defense system

Cons:
-Cannot give hugs


----------



## QuickSticks45 (Oct 10, 2011)

Antonia said:


> Cons:
> -Cannot give hugs



yeah that's a pretty big con


----------



## Martlie (Oct 12, 2011)

Pros:
I'm a german shepherd

Cons:
None


----------



## Seneka (Oct 13, 2011)

Being a cat, nearly everything about you is a pro, and the only con is the fact that ADD comes standard (and that the males' genitalia is extremely underwhelming (But who cares about boys?) :V).


----------



## Antonia (Oct 13, 2011)

As for squid...

Pros:
-Unique~xx~
-Delicious crab meat
-Can change colors 
-Terrifying

Cons:
-Cannot breathe air
-Rape jokes


----------



## Sunari (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm a Snow Leopard

Pros:
I have a fabulous coat of fur
I'm very fluffy
I have a very lean build

Cons:
I'm grouchy
Antisocial
Quiet
Cautious by nature
I f***ing hate water.


----------



## morphology (Oct 18, 2011)

*Phospholipid:*

Pros:
-Forms the lipid bi-layer of all eukaryotic cells.
-has hydrophillic and hydrophobic regions
-Looks like a little person bending one knee

Cons:
-Stupid proteins get all up in your space
-Scattered by alcohols
-not alive.  It's like having a kidneysona: not a creature and kinda awkward to cosplay as.


----------



## Blade + Marijke (Oct 18, 2011)

Pros to being a cheetah:
- Feline
- Cute
- Fast runner
- Bendy spine!
- Tearlines

Cons-
- Round pupils
- Un-retractable claws
- Terribly timid

Pros of being an Umbreon:
- Dark
- Canid/felinoid/lupinoid (who knows??)
- "Magical"
- Red eyes!
- Immune to psychic brain-picking
- Mysterious
- Nocturnal
- Sweats poison
- Snatch (*snick*)

Cons: 
- A damn PokÃ©mon (people go "erg... yeah.."  well, not really, I just think they probably do.)
- Overrated and over-used.
- Doen't exist (or maybe that's a pro?)
- Feral form is 'cute', not creepy.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 21, 2011)

Well being an Ebola furry I can be in a broad range of kinks, but the bad thing about is I kill my host really fast. I'm working on it.


----------



## morphology (Oct 21, 2011)

^Crackers, clap your hands together and imagine one of those hands is me giving you a high-five.  And a gold star.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Oct 21, 2011)

Pro:
Can dig like nobody's business
Has huge ears to circulate heat 
can run/hop like a mofo when shit goes bad
is the cutest damn thing, EVER
Has all the hops of a Kangaroo, in the body of a mouse


Con:
Damn near extinct 
Can die if looked at the wrong way
Can only get water through what we eat (which is mostly bugs)
being small makes us a reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeal easy target


----------



## virus (Oct 22, 2011)

Pro: I can do anything a human can plus I have a tail.
fur that doesn't shed

Con: none I can think off.. being a primate I am equal,
Maybe discriminated because I'm black.


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 22, 2011)

virus said:


> Pro: I can do anything a human can plus I have a tail.
> fur that doesn't shed
> 
> Con: none I can think off.. being a primate I am equal,
> Maybe discriminated because I'm black.



lemurs are cool :v lol for discrimination XD


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 22, 2011)

How do you know he's a lemur?
Give me this skill of recognising species from vague info


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 22, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> How do you know he's a lemur?
> Give me this skill of recognising species from vague info



Because he says he's a primate and the picture that he has looks like a lemur's eyes, unless it's some other obscure species of primate.


----------



## shetira (Oct 22, 2011)

Pros:
Sexy +100 (didn't you know that cat girls are the universal standard of hotness?)
I can outrun anything I can't dominate (or eat)

Cons:
Always having this guy called Captain Kirk walk in on me when I'm undressing (M'Ress told me this was going to be a problem... but did I listen... noooooooo! >.<)


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 22, 2011)

Am I the only one that thinks it's weird when people use "I" when describing their species/fursona ?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 22, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Am I the only one that thinks it's weird when people use "I" when describing their species/fursona ?


You are not alone, my friend


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 22, 2011)

They told be I could become anything, so I became a sheep. 

Pros:
-Horns with varying degrees of coolness
-Creepy ungulate eyes
-Can make sweaters for friends? That's kind of nice I guess.

Cons:
-Wolves EVERYWHERE
-SERIOUSLY DO YOU SEE ALL THOSE WOLVES?
-Brb, never leaving the house.
-Also copper sensitivity, smelling vaguely of feta cheese, and lots of mutton/lamb/"sheeple"/etc., jokes.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 22, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Am I the only one that thinks it's weird when people use "I" when describing their species/fursona ?



We southern sergals have grown beyond such silly trifles.


----------



## Azure (Oct 22, 2011)

Pros: I am adorable, highly faggotish, and also an unwanted experiment. JUST LIKE REAL LIFE(at least, the experiment part, the others, not so much).

Cons: Everyone thinks there needs to be porn for it to be a Citra, being 3 feet tall, no natural weapons(sarcasm aside), everyone thinks I am a fox. I AM NOT. Also rape. It happens.


----------



## Littlerock (Oct 22, 2011)

*Archeopteryx*

Con- Extinct; not living

Pro- Extinct; doesn't have to put up with all of this bullshit


----------



## scriber (Oct 23, 2011)

pros: taste DELICIOUS
decently cute/endearing. Hello, huge eyes, you are handy when dealing with humans!
swift
uhh

cons: taste DELICIOUS
kind of retarded
9_6 durrp
radiates lyme disease [kinda]


----------



## RiskyFrisky (Oct 23, 2011)

Pros
- Agile and fast, very quick reflexes
- Shit in a box
- Breed like rats
- They purr

Cons
- Water need not be applied here
- Small
- Social issues


----------



## Riza (Oct 24, 2011)

Pros:
-Dragon. Ergo, everything.
Cons:
-Dragon. Ergo, nothing.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah, that's a dragon all right.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 25, 2011)

Humans tend to lie, cheat, steal, violate things, destroy the world(s), take advantage of the weak and act on pleasure and whim.

But unfortunately we have hippies and whatnot who spoil our fun.

Other Pros Include: thumbs, Massive brains, Hot lesbian porn, and the right to eat anything that isn't human.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 25, 2011)

Lead Jester said:


> Humans tend to lie, cheat, steal, violate things, destroy the world(s), take advantage of the weak and act on pleasure and whim.


 I think OP is looking for things your species does that others don't, not "Things every fucking living being with two brain cells does". Fuck, evolving _robots_ do all those or would do so if released from their controlled environments.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 25, 2011)

Attaman said:


> I think OP is looking for things your species does that others don't, not "Things every fucking living being with two brain cells does". Fuck, evolving _robots_ do all those or would do so if released from their controlled environments.


OH FURSONA PROS AND CONS

PROS: Delicious flesh is delicious, I never die, No shortage of boning, I make cool rattling sounds when I dance. I scare children!

CONS: Paladins.


----------



## Sharga (Nov 2, 2011)

Pros: 

-Terrifying
-Powerful
-Rarely seen in the fandom
-Not having anything to go by besides bones means endless possibilities with scale pattern, feathers/lack thereof, etc.

Cons:

-Terrifying
-Been extinct for millions of years 
-Not easy to draw 'lady like'
-Everyone calls you a raptor even if you have two fingers, are obviously taller, and have flat feet with no curved claw


----------



## Micahchu (Nov 2, 2011)

Wellll being a white-furred durr

Pros:

~Can bleat!
~Antlurzzz
~Cute wiggly tail
~Hooves are superior in every way
~Short, easy to groom fur
~Tasty!

Cons:

~Antlers can be used against us.
~Our tiny tails can be used against us.
~People think deer can't bleat >.>
~I have white fur...natural coloured deer are coloured to blend in!


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 3, 2011)

Pros:
Swagger

Cons:
Quite possibly the most unoriginal species ever.


----------



## RaijuuGirl (Nov 3, 2011)

I guess...
Pros: I have awesome colored fur. :3
I have the ability to use lightning based attackes
I'm a mythical animal. :3
I look like the Monster Rancher character, Tiger. :3
Cons: I'm probably the only Raijuu on FA. 
I most likely only exist in Shinto Myth. (Though I am used to explain ball lightning, so I may exist that way too. )


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Nov 28, 2011)

Snow Leopard

Pros:
Big Fluffeh tail
warm fur to aid against the cold
I'm like a normal cat but can eat you

Cons:
Drawing spots can be tedious
There arn't very many left
and people think I'm the same as a house cat


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 28, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Pros:
> Swagger
> 
> Cons:
> Quite possibly the most unoriginal species ever.


I swear you've posted in this thread before. :I 

That's how original you are. :v


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 28, 2011)

Coyote... 

Pros: 

Cute.
Almost a wolf. 
Predatory, therefore potential for badassery.
Small, therefore potential for extra cute.
Pack animal, so sidekicks and whatnot aplenty.
Howls.

Cons: 

Naturally a coward.
Lacking in stature.
Hardly original.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

Dragon:

Pro's: Can live a long time
Immune to all dieseases
Powerful in terms of Majic and Muscle
Can fly

Con's:
Persecuted by Knights
Really big.


----------



## Deo (Nov 28, 2011)

FYIAD


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 28, 2011)

Deo said:


> FYIAD



Hellz yeah.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

Deo said:


> FYIAD





General-jwj said:


> Hellz yeah.



What does "FYIAD" mean?


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 28, 2011)

*F*ornicate *y*ourself for *I* happen to be *a* member of the species currently referred to as "*d*ragons".

Or *f*uck *y*ou *I*'m *a* *d*ragon for short.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> *F*ornicate *y*ourself for *I* happen to be *a* member of the species currently referred to as "*d*ragons".
> 
> Or *f*uck *y*ou *I*'m *a* *d*ragon for short.



Sweet.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 28, 2011)

FYIAC.

Prons: 
Dig lot of tunnels underground.
Totally cute.
Related to squirrels, so we can climb trees if needed.

Cons:
Possibly rabid at times of stress.
Sometimes steal.


----------



## Namba (Nov 28, 2011)

Pros: 
â€¢Friendly
â€¢Mostly Gentle
â€¢Noble
â€¢Pulls Santa's sleigh
â€¢Cervines 

Cons:
â€¢Alone when it isn't Christmas
â€¢Shot for meat


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 28, 2011)

Hahaha some of this comments are so full of win.

Fennec Fox

PROS

Being tiny  
Having big ears 
Having a pretty big tail. 
CONS

Suffering from high-pitched tones 
Due to the size, getting stomped


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 29, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> CONS
> 
> Due to the size, getting stomped


Only talk to me about size.

*Cons:*
Since sometimes we steal abandoned burrows, there might be a chance a snake might be living there.


----------



## DW_ (Nov 29, 2011)

Mine have probably already been posted hundreds of times but I'm immortal so I'll be outliving all you foolish people. :V


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 29, 2011)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Only talk to me about size.
> 
> *Cons:*
> Since sometimes we steal abandoned burrows, there might be a chance a snake might be living there.



*_Hugs_* There there, I understand you.


----------



## DuganOToole (Nov 29, 2011)

Cat

Pros: 
Freakin adorable and can do those cute eyes that make your heart melt.  Think Puss in Boots.
Soft fur for petting
Adorable tails
Can fall from high spots and still land on feet
Calming purring

Cons:
Litterbox stink


----------



## Francis Vixen (Nov 29, 2011)

Eastern Spotted Skunk

Pros:
Can climb and hunt in trees
Small and agile
Nice hair style
Immune to bee stings and most snake bites
Fearless
Great senses of hearing and smelling (pun not intended)
An almost flawless defense against predators that does no real damage besides discomfort
A freaking awesome bonus to intimidation skill checks
The handstand of hell

Cons:
Owls have no sense of smell
Automobiles don't let them cross the road
Hard to socialize due to reputation


----------



## HillyRoars (Dec 2, 2011)

Pros:
 Fluffy fluff fluff mane
 Interesting shaped huge heads
 Great Pride/family groups thing going on(excluding the guys here)
 Clearly the King/Queen
 Adaptable enough that some prides learned to swim rather than more outta their territory B)
 10+ Cat naps~
Cons:
 Not fluffy enough tail
 Lazy males 
 Males in fandom are always hyper buff atleast 50% of the time or more.
 Males when entering into a newly won pride kill the previous males cubs if any :C unless mama secludes herself away till said cubs are older which makes me love lionesses a bit more :')

To those Lioness MaMas <3333


----------



## Swiftz (Dec 3, 2011)

Pros: Enhanced abilities such as reflexes, agility, and balance, can ALWAYS land on their feet, ability to take a nap at ANY given moment

Cons: Swimming iz an issue, can never get along with dogs, smaller then most animals,


----------



## GldnClaw (Dec 3, 2011)

Strengths: Fabulous hunter, good runner, trusted companion
Weaknesses: umm...Deforestation?


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 3, 2011)

Is this thread about the regular versions of our species, the anthro version, or our fursona? People seem to be doing it on random ones. :>


----------



## Excalibur (Dec 3, 2011)

Species: Unknown Shapeshifter Type

Pros:
- Can form into anything, feral or anthro
- Immortal (meaning unable to die)
- Has numerous dark and elemental powers
- Can adapt his malehood to meet the needs of his mate

Cons:
- Socially an outcast, unaccepted and unappreciated
- Untrusted by others
- Stuck with the regrets and pains of his bloody history
- Sometimes goes into a "Dark Phase" where all he does is harvest souls or kill people to vent rage and anger bottled up.
- Outlives his friends and loved ones
- Often has to hide is true nature from others


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 3, 2011)

Excalibur said:


> Species: Unknown Shapeshifter Type
> 
> Pros:
> - Can form into anything, feral or anthro
> ...



LOL, awesome references to the "Rules for Making a Fursona" thread :V

Now what have you really got for us ?


----------



## Excalibur (Dec 3, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> LOL, awesome references to the "Rules for Making a Fursona" thread :V
> 
> Now what have you really got for us ?


That is my real pros and cons....


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 3, 2011)

Then you may not want to visit said thread for several unspecified reasons.

I see you only have 13 posts so ... late welcome to the forums !


----------



## Xeno (Dec 3, 2011)

Pros: Cute
Cons: S-L-U-T-S
Very overused


----------



## Deo (Dec 3, 2011)

Excalibur said:


> That is my real pros and cons....



LOL


----------



## Aidy (Dec 3, 2011)

*Pros
*

â€‹Huskies
We run fast
Fucking awesome tails
*Cons*

Lots of sluts :c


----------



## Excalibur (Dec 3, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> *Cons*
> 
> Lots of sluts :c


idk... I would think that be a pro.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 3, 2011)

Excalibur said:


> idk... I would think that be a pro.




for others, yes


----------



## Cyril (Dec 3, 2011)

Excalibur said:


> That is my real pros and cons....


lol

In a feeble attempt to stay on-topic
RED PANDAS!

Pros:
Cuteness

Cons:
TOO CUTE D:

So really there are no cons :V


----------



## DW_ (Dec 3, 2011)

So I suppose I actually have to write stuff now? Damn.

Vampire wolf

Pros:



Immune to the sun, fuck you Awesome But Impractical.
Fast as all Hell.
Unable to die of old age.



Cons:



Traditionally, people are scared shitless of them.
(Just a twist on something overdone.)


----------



## gokorahn (Dec 3, 2011)

My fursona is a snow leopard, wolf hybrid that is mainly leopard

Pros:
-Long tail that can be used as a 3rd arm (cause 3 arms are better than 2)
-Warm fur
-Traits from two animals
-rather decent representation of me

Cons:
-Is a hybrid
-Long tail might get annoying

All I can think of right now for it


----------



## Saiko (Dec 3, 2011)

Wolfcoon

Pros:
- best representation of my personality I've found so far
- the only pro I need ^

Cons:
- wolf... need I say more?
- wolf/racoon combo has an air of "trying too hard"
- can be a pain in the ass to draw


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Dec 4, 2011)

Bicolour feline (tuxedo)

Pros:
-Sleep all day, everyday. 
-Adept at finding the warmest place to sleep in. 
-Dextrous as hell (fuck you I'm going to scamper up this 6' fence.)
-Always land on their feet. 

Cons:
-Occasionally become coyote food.
-Occasionally become road kill. 
-Get stuck in trees from time to time.


----------



## Kohaku Chimaera (Dec 4, 2011)

Gaian Chimaeraaaaa

Pros:
Limited shapeshifting.
Firebreathing! \o/
Able to eat anythiiiing. :V
Complements on cool design.
Overall uniqueness.

Cons:
One of a kind, no others.  :S
Sharing a body with your other half can get overwhelming sometimes.
Complaints on over-complicated design.
Every monster hunter and his grandma wants a literal piece of you.
McDonald's doesn't serve monsters.  :|


----------



## Commiecomrade (Dec 4, 2011)

Kohaku Chimaera said:


> Gaian Chimaeraaaaa



What makes a Chimaeraaaaa Gaian?


----------



## Creamsicle (Dec 4, 2011)

Pro: quick on feet, land on feet
Con: May be mistaken for The Beast or Bigfoot, on a bad hair day and/or if baths are needed
Pro: Fur is warm :3
Con: Any and all scars are noticable
Pro: Tails are actually awesome for balance (for reasons why this would make any sense, see: Na'vi)
Con: Ears mean feelings are more on sleeve (head?)
Pro: Night Vision
Con: Shoes are a bitch

Whee this was fun


----------



## Lazykins (Dec 4, 2011)

I wanna join in too! :3

Pro: Shorter than every other species in terms of your average adult. (Yay taller people!)
Con: Being short in general.

Edit to the off-topic reply below: Well maybe I am a satanic killer from the depths of hell. It's a stylistic choice I followed from a tutorial when I was learning eye coloring techniques that I just stuck with.


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 4, 2011)

Those tiny pupils for your avatar make you look like a possessed satanic killed from the depths of hell.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 4, 2011)

High Elves

Pros: 
Better than every other species
Perfect in every way

Cons:
haters gonna hate


----------



## tetrahedron (Dec 4, 2011)

interesting, I lean toward the elven type. something about


----------



## Shadow (Dec 4, 2011)

Hyvanine (A self-named and self-created hybrid species crossing a hyena, fox, jackal and weasel.)

Pros:
-Original
-Fun to portray, artistically and in costume since I actually speak with a character voice to match the fursuit.
-Only one...as far as I know.
-When is being maniacal not fun?

Cons:
-I get mistaken for being a skunk or wolf at times when at conventions in costume until I have to clarify.
-I have found a few markings such as the eye ones to be on other characters, devaluing originality.


----------



## Creamsicle (Dec 4, 2011)

tetrahedron said:


> interesting, I lean toward the elven type. something about


Um, i think you want an otherkin forum.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 5, 2011)

Excalibur said:


> That is my real pros and cons....



Oh. Well then.


----------



## Kohaku Chimaera (Dec 5, 2011)

BetrayerOfNihil said:


> If the Chimera can use Planet Vision to locate the sites of eco-destruction?


Totally.  :U

It's actually a long, convoluted story that I'm in the process of changing.  Not worth telling as it is now.


----------



## voodoo (Dec 5, 2011)

Uni-deer,
Pros- 
horn for spearing creeps, deer are uber cute

Cons-
nobody wants to stick it in a deer, white & pink does not make a good camouflage except for in blood stained snow


----------



## SimbaSyringe (Dec 7, 2011)

White Caracal.

Pros:
-Cuddly but ferocious
-Pretty white fur and fluffy ears ^-^
-Unique enough to stand out, but popular enough to find others~

Cons:
-REALLY SHORT TAIL ;A;
-Canines are generally favored over felines :/
-People outside the fandom usually have no idea what a caracal is D:


----------



## The_Mask (Dec 7, 2011)

Pros:
-Riiiiiiings
-Nocturnal
-Ferocious when needed, cute when not
-Fingers: be jealous (sorta)
-Bandit masks pre-installed
-Social and independent
-Eat _all_ the things
Cons:
-Nocturnal
-The other ones scare me...
-Bad reputation


----------



## Zephyrionitis (Dec 21, 2011)

*
Pros
*-As previously mentioned, really cute
-eats mostly bamboo
-fluffy tail
-Haven't seen much adult stuff for it
-Only 2 natural enemies

*
Con
*-a vulnerable species
-Bamboo gets boring after a while


----------



## PapayaShark (Dec 21, 2011)

Zephyrionitis said:


> -Haven't seen much adult stuff for it



I dont think you want to.


----------

